# Sizing Advice - frame size 24" wheel



## KneesUp (26 Jun 2017)

Having watch her ride her bike this weekend, I've concluded that LittleKnees will be too big for her current bike after what seems like the annual summer growth spurt.

I hadn't realised kids bikes are generally sized by the wheels - perhaps it wasn't that way when I was a kid? - anyway, she currently has a 20" wheel bike, and as I understand it the next step up is a 24" wheel bike. She's quite taken with one in Decathlon with mudguards. However, it weighs 14.9kg according to Decathlon, which is a preposterous amount for her to haul about. Her current bike weighs about 13kg I think - it's about the same as my utility bike anyway, so it's no surprise she gets tired going uphill.

Last year I built up a bike for me by buying a frame and then picking up bits here there and everywhere. She was fascinated by the project, and I wondered if I could replicate it to make her next bike, and perhaps get her a lighter bike, for less money, and in the process she could learn a bit about how bikes fit together, which she seems interested in. My thought process was to buy an older 'quality' frame (probably a 'ladies' one as she likes the low cross bar on her current bike) and work from there - as long as it takes decent width tyres and mudguards it will do I guess - I was thinking a late 80s / early 90s 'womens' rigid MTB would be ideal if they are small enough - so we finally get to the question - would a very small 26" MTB frame be ok for someone about 135cm (4ft 6-ish) or would I need to find a 24" version do you reckon? Cheers.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2017)

My wife is 5ft, and rides a 13" frame hybrid with 700C (as good as 29") wheels, so I would imagine you could get away with it. Personally I'd buy a second hand 24", something along the lines of the Specialized Hotrock which can be found at reasonable prices. My daughter rides one and it's spot on.


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jun 2017)

Take your point re: control, and going from 20" straight to 26" is maybe too much. Shame, as I have a spare set of 26" wheels


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jun 2017)

I've seen a few Hotrocks crop up on eBay, but I was hoping to avoid suspension to save weight.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2017)

My daughter is like a whippet, and has no issues with the Hotrock 24. I suppose it depends on the use, but she tends to do family rides as opposed to riding MTB trails.
If you give me a minute I'll go weigh it.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2017)

13.2 kg.

Ridgeback MX 24 will be the same as it's remarkably similar...


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jun 2017)

Cheers. Her current one is mainly used for going to the shops and to school with me to be honest, but we live on the side of a valley - so there is always uphill involved if we ride anywhere. Her current bike is 12kg it says here. She had an MX16 previously, which was pretty decent. Will take a closer look.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Jun 2017)

My twins both had Hotrocks. They were the full suspension versions and I was rather impressed with them. Not too heavy, good brakes and short cranks.

Still have one if you want me to weigh it.


----------

